# My 2nd and 3rd "gold recovery" auction on ebay



## user 12009 (Sep 7, 2010)

Just put up my 2nd and 3rd "gold recovery" auction on ebay this weekend and already have bids on both.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130429092476&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130429086557&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
On this auction I was not sure what would happen. I actually paid for these. The guy wanted $5 for this and two computers and two hard drives. At the time I bought it I didn't know what was inside the box. It was very heavy probably 40 lbs. I knew it was a video time base corrector, I majored in TV production in the 80's and guessed it probably cost in the many thousands. I tore it down to find only 4 boards and a very heavy power supply. After I tore it down then I did some research. People still sell these. I saw one for over $700. Should have done the google before the teardown. :roll:


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 7, 2010)

A lot of times that you see something for sale at a high price doesn't mean it ever sells at that high price.I see some people trying to sell electronic test equipment that I have for hundreds of dollars,and they never seem to sell.Those sellers are just holding out for the price they want,and may never sell the item.They will be happy keeping the item if they don't get their price.You really have to check Ebay's completed auctions to see what items are currently bringing in.And then there are items like those rare intel chips that I was watching for years,and one finally sold for over $1000.You never can tell.

Jim


----------

